# pic from Reba's win



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

She is a little under 9 months here.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

WOW, she is a pretty girl.

Congrats again.


----------



## jas (Mar 31, 2009)

Cute, and congratulaions!!!


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

i'm not really into that stuff but congrats ;D


----------



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

Julie she's gorgeous!


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for everyone's kind words...it's so strange to see her stacked and looking so nice while this morning she was rolling around on the floor while I tried to get my sock back. She is a GOOFBALL!!


----------

